# McCartney, Ulrich, say No! to copyrights



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"A coalition of high-profile rock stars say they're turning their works loose online so people everywhere can enjoy their music without fear.

The group, called Rockstars 'R US, includes Paul McCartney, Cliff Richard, Yoko Ono, Barry Gibb, Petula Clark, Metallica drummer Lars Ulrich, and singing US senator Orrin 'Terminator' Hatch (far right).

"I already have so much money I'll never be able to spend it in a million years," says Gibb.

"Why would I want more?""
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/19232


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

whoooee! and i thought it was a real story,
that at least some who had lots,
were going to give something back to the public who put them where they are now,
alas,
if one reads the 'comments' section below the article,
it was a 'spoof' - the 'rest of the story' is:
....................................................................



> Not-So-Golden-Oldies score copyright win
> 
> You'd think rock ancients such as Paul McCartney, Cliff Richard (right), U2, Yoko Ono [Yoko Ono?], Barry Gibb, Petula Clark and Dame Kiri Te Kanawa [?] already have enough cash stashed away to keep themselves, their children, their children's children, their children's children's children's, and so on, in luxury.
> 
> ...


http://www.p2pnet.net/story/18487
....................................................................

February 13, 2009
From Times Online


> Musicians celebrate victory as go-ahead given for copyright to be extended to 95 yearsPatrick Foster, Media Correspondent
> British musicians were celebrating a major victory last night after a powerful European Parliament committee gave the go-ahead to extend the copyright term for music recordings to 95 years.
> 
> Performing artists currently only receive royalties for fifty years after their song was released, meaning that musicians such as Sir Cliff Richard, who released hits in the late 1950s, are beginning to see their royalty cheques stop.


http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/music/article5720510.ece


----------

